# Jz bz queen cells ????



## steve.lustig (Jun 7, 2009)

Hey about to try some queens. Can someone tell me how the JZ BZ cell cups work that I just received with no instructions. Do I dip the cell in wax or what (wide base styles) thanks 

Steve Lustig
For even the Son of man came not to be served but to serve others and to give his life as a ransom for many. Matthew 20:28 NLT


----------



## fish_stix (May 17, 2009)

You don't have to dip them in wax; I use them as they come right out of the bag. Some folks do dip or coat them but I've found that Beekeeping Rule #1 applies: the bees don't care! If you get a good larval transfer they build them out just fine. One thing to remember though; don't try to reuse them even if the graft doesn't take. For some reason the bees do care about used cups!


----------



## steve.lustig (Jun 7, 2009)

Thank you so much


----------



## Dan Williamson (Apr 6, 2004)

Everyone has their own methods. No it isn't necessary but I found a higher cell take when I dipped the cups in melted beeswax. It'd doesn't take much time and was worth the effort to me. I typically do a big batch at a time. It doesn't take long to dip 100-200 cells. Ive coated the entire cells and I've just dipped the tip where they will draw wax down. Both seem to work equally well.


----------



## Velbert (Mar 19, 2006)

I just use them out of the bag also get from 35-38 finished cell out of 40 grafts. IF you are getting a lot less it may be that your cell builder is not strong enough or have the proper age bees or not enough pollen or syrup or nectar flow


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

I use them right out of the bag .No problems with acceptance. When Jim Payson (JZBZ) was developing his plastic cup, he advertised in the ABJ (I think it was) for beeks to send him supercedure cell cups. We know a true supercedure queen is the 'top of the line' . I 'm guessing he wanted to take measurements to produce the very best size of cell cup possible.
I used homemade wax cups for years on narrow bars,so I still 'wax in' the cups on those old frames.


----------



## JBJ (Jan 27, 2005)

fish_stix said:


> One thing to remember though; don't try to reuse them even if the graft doesn't take. For some reason the bees do care about used cups!


This may not be the case, I have seen them reused successfully as long as they are nicely polished by healthy bees. I have even seen swarm cells raised in cups left in hives and nucs. The queen will actually lay in them if given a chance and the conditions are right.


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

>even seen swarm cells raised in cups
Seen that also.

As an experiment I grafted a bar of used cups (15 cups) in with 2 bars of new ones to see if there was a preference. I found just as many% used ones 'took' as the new ones.This was in 3 queenless starter /finishers.
I believe Beewrangler said he dips his used ones in wax.


----------



## steve.lustig (Jun 7, 2009)

Thanks for all the help everyone. 
Steve
For even the Son of man came not to be served but to serve others and to give his life as a ransom for many. Matthew 20:28 NLT


----------

